# questions to ask potential adopters



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I posted today about a dog that has been "dumped" on me...it was supposed to be temporary through the holidays, but now the owner can't take him at all. I now have to find this dog a good home. It's a big responsibility and I want to find him a good one. I would love it if anyone could post questions to ask potential adopters or other advice for adopting him out...maybe ideas for contract to get the adopter to sign? I wouldn't want them to dump him if they decided not to keep him, so some type of contract that states he'd need to come back to me if they couldn't keep him.

He is a strong dog so I am going to have to be careful of where he goes...I know this is going to be tough







I really don't have the time or space for him, and he doesn't get along with my dogs or family, so he's spending most of his time in a crate or kennel. Not ideal - I hope something works out soon for him!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How about seeing if a reputable, local rescue will help you out?

Maybe contact ninhar to see if she knows of someone to contact?

I know the soon thing would be great, but finding the match is the key. You can adopt dogs out quickly and sometimes well, but not always. But if you work with a rescue who can help direct adopters to you, help you with screening etc, you will have a better chance of making a good match!

Thank you for caring about him. He's lucky you are doing this.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ditto what Jean said. I'd try to have as little to do with it as possible. Maybe get yourself approved as a temp foster and they will list him if you continue to "foster".


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Well I am not trying to rush it, I do feel that he could be a liability in the wrong hands so I need to find the right person. I just hope that right person doesn't come along months from now









I will look into the rescue route, but I don't know if I could give up control by just being a foster. I do feel that I'm capable of finding him the right person, I just want to be able to screen them correctly! I will check it out to see if a rescue could help out with that.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdI will look into the rescue route, but I don't know if I could give up control by just being a foster. I do feel that I'm capable of finding him the right person, I just want to be able to screen them correctly! I will check it out to see if a rescue could help out with that.


depending on the organization - in my experience, fosters still retain some control during the decision making process. after all - you have the most info and hands on assessment of the dog and its impossible for that to go ignored. when i volunteered for several rescue groups - i also performed home checks and went over applications submitted for the dogs i was fostering. i met potential adopters and gave my opinion on whether or not i felt the dog was a good match for them.

in the past i've also placed dogs on my own and basically mirrored the rescues application, policies and procedures along with a courtesy listing on their website.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: phgsd
> I will look into the rescue route, but I don't know if I could give up control by just being a foster. I do feel that I'm capable of finding him the right person, I just want to be able to screen them correctly! I will check it out to see if a rescue could help out with that.


Ditto about not losing control as "only" a foster. A lot allow the foster to make the decision, and the Pres only makes the final approval. Denying what the foster wants is usually rare...but it all depends on the rescue, I think. 

No doubt that you could probably find the right home. And with the rescue backing, YOU could still find the right home, but then the rescue screens them with their policies. But with the rescue route, you have the entire rescue backing you, you have their contract to fall back on "just in case." If the "perfect" owner moves overseas and can't take the dog, it will have a safe haven if you can't take it....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The rescues that I have fostered for have ALWAYS left the final nod up to me. I LIVE with the dog so I know what type of home would be best for the dog.

In some rescues the potential adopters are cleared by the rescue, then the rescue sends ME a copy of their app and asks if I think the dog I am fostering would be a good fit. If it is it's up to ME to contact the adopter and continue the process.

In others I was sent the apps and had to do all the reference checks.

And in yet another (I didn't stay long) my email and phone # were posted in the Petfinder ads.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Have any rescues on the board done a criminal record check on adopters?


----------

